# Epicrates cenchria cenchria



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

a few years back I had a Brazilian Rainbow boa that I bought as a baby, kept for over nine months and then one day up an died. The beautiful snake was healthy and alert...His death was very sudden and shocking.
He took food very well.
The only thing that I can think of that maybe could of caused a problem is to my knowledge BRB's like to be housed in humid enviroments. I tried to create this by taking a tupper-ware contaner, cutting a hole in the corner for him to enter\exit, filled it with moss and sprayed the moss with water once a day....The moss was never dry. And during the daylight hours, that was the place i could find him...inside that container. But maybe I failed in making a good envirnment with this tactic.
I'm intersested in keeping a gorgeous snake like this again learning from this mistake, if I could ever find out what the mistake I made was!
Thanx


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I couldn't repley to that. I have knoledge in alot of reptiles just not snakes. I just started with them 2 days ago.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok I have learned much in the past few weeks. I can maybe help you a little. First you have to ask yourself if you had enough knowledge in the snake and it's needs. If not this is something to research befor you buy another. BRB's need around 80% Humidity for there environment. Second, was your tank at the proper 85-90 degree temperature. Third almost all snakes need a water dish big enough for them to soke there bodies in and espescialy BRB's. I would recomend next time you own one to have a good portion of moss on the ground level and maybe even some on the branches you provide in your cage. One of the most important is too keep the humidity up and keep him well moist. It wouldn't hurt misting him every once in a while.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sadly it is hard to say exactly what happened to your snake, and without a necropsy done at the time, you will probably never know. It is possible you obatined a w/c snake and that it died of parasitic complications.
These ar beautifull snakes and they are bred frequently and are available just about anywhere in the US for around $100-125 dollars as neonates. 
Good luck with your next one, make sure you find a captive specimen, and a breeder who will spend time answering your questions...


----------

